# Acrylics at home....



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 17, 2006)

I like to do my own nail tips sometimes but i have a hard time w/ acrylics.I do the gel tips very well but can never get the acrylics done right.How do you ladies do it?Is it a special method?


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 17, 2006)

Practice! I just kept practicing, it gets easier.


----------



## Eenax (Dec 18, 2006)

OK. Practice but after specjal Nils Course.

Sometime I have a clients with made acrylic nials by self at home and condytion of theirs nais are tragic. Sometimes I don't know what I should do with their nails (they no have a nail thay have wery thin nail membrane).


----------



## katapilla (Dec 18, 2006)

The easiest way is to go to a nail technician lol,

what is it you are struggling with?


----------



## LilDee (Dec 19, 2006)

lol yep..

I took a course, to be a nailtech.. so i learnt all the steps there...

First of all you should buy products of great quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like EZFlow or Creative..

second practice, practice, practice!!!

I would recommend havving it done professionally so you don't ruin your nails.. but if you really want to do them and need to know something specific, PM me and i'll see if i can help you out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

I've tried it before, and it didn't look 100% horrible, I've never tried it again...


----------



## smurfette (Dec 22, 2006)

Lately I have been reading a bit about acrylic nails and I have some questions. First is that I read acrylic nails have to be glued, does this glue not affect the nails underneath? Somewhere else as well I read about someone asking similar question but the answers there were not convincing enough-have a look Acrylic nails...

Next thing is that I bite my naisl very often and I want to give up the habit. I have tried many things but somehow they are only short term !I was thinking that maybe by puting fake nails, I wnt bite them and thus my own nails will get time to grow back while the fake ones are on. Do you think it will work???

Please help... I am desperate. I want longer nails:scared:


----------



## Eenax (Dec 22, 2006)

*1.My English is not good. Please forgive me my mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try to explain.*

Lately I have been reading a bit about acrylic nails and I have some questions.

OK. I try to answer.

First is that I read acrylic nails have to be glued, does this glue not affect the nails underneath?

For acrylic nails are two method. ON tips (piece of plastic) with are glutted to nail. ON form (kind of moralized paper) and then we don't need a glue.

Both of this method are affecter at nails identically.

Next thing is that I bite my nails very often and I want to give up the habit.

*Make a acrylic (or gel) nails maybe help you. When you have a artificial (fake) nails you have no access to yours and you have no possibility to bite them. But some very nervous peoples can bite a acryl and start bite a nails. *

I have tried many things but somehow they are only short term !I was thinking that maybe by puting fake nails, I wont bite them and thus my own nails will get time to grow back while the fake ones are on. Do you think it will work???

*Look up I gave You answer there. *

*Fake nails helps stop to bite about 60% women. *

*Problem is than after remove fake nails You can start bite nails once again.*

*My clients I Always talk: â€œBuy a non flake (in shell?) sunflower and pumpkin seeds, and bite them from shell (every time when you want bite nails) clean seed You can eat it good for your healthâ€. *

Please help... I am desperate. I want longer nails.

I wish You a long, long healthy nails.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.



PS. Mozesz do mnie napisac po świetach jak bede miec dostęp do internetu na e-mail: [email protected]. Po polsku znacznie lepiej bedzie mi odpowiadac. Nie zabraknie mi odpowiedniego słownictwa.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 24, 2006)

I used to do them myself but i rather pay for the technician to do it.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

ditto. my friend did her own, though, and it looked great!


----------



## boki (Jan 8, 2007)

i do it myself, and looks great......

but you must practice realy hard till you have nice nails....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

wow i'm about to DIY my own soon i just bought all of the essentials!


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

If you are going to do acrylic nails yourself the trick is getting the proper ratio of liquid to powder down to a science. To wet is not good and to dry is not good. Each professional line has its own ratio. Try not to get it on any of the skin around the nail, that is a huge contributor to lifting. Just pracitce


----------

